# PRP Injection



## HBee (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a provider that is billing for an injection platelet rich plasma. Provider was performing a right shoulder arthroscopy followed by injection of prp into the supraspinatus tendon. The injection was coded with cpt code 29999. I was leaning toward 86999. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 16, 2009)

HBee said:


> I have a provider that is billing for an injection platelet rich plasma. Provider was performing a right shoulder arthroscopy followed by injection of prp into the supraspinatus tendon. The injection was coded with cpt code 29999. I was leaning toward 86999. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks.



They will consider the PRP as part of the shoulder scope and NOT reimburse you. If you go to ortho-decisions.com or margievaught.com there is an excellent article on PRP injection for surgery AND regular joint injections.

I've been instructed to bill out the PRP surgery as a 29999. We know that it won't get paid but they want to have a paper-trail that one day they MIGHT add a CPT code for the surgical PRP. Gotta love my docs!! Hope this helps.


----------



## ivonneatanacio (Jul 16, 2009)

Our office uses 86999 and we have been paid, We have to submitt the op report.


----------

